# quick hide progress bar wont work with mini?



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

with other tivos there's a code you can enter from my showcase videos to enable the quick hide progress bar, but with mini there are no show cases. Is there no other way to do this with mini?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

If you mean the SPSPS code, I just ran it while playing a show. Seems to work. Not sure if live TV vs. recorded show makes a difference, but try both.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Cool works! For roamio i assume code still only works when playing shocase videos.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

SPSPS works for Roamio too while playing back an existing show. TiVo fixed entering SPSPS so that showcases video is no longer needed a couple of releases ago.


----------



## GarKar (Dec 29, 2003)

On my S3 I used to be able to use the SPSPS code with a recorded program, but the extras no longer show up so I cannot clear them with a down arrow on a paused, recorded program. Doing the select play select pause select does not enable the quick hide feature unless the extras show up to be cleared with the down arrow. How do I get the extras to show themselves again.


----------



## ditch (Jul 22, 2003)

GarKar said:


> On my S3 I used to be able to use the SPSPS code with a recorded program, but the extras no longer show up so I cannot clear them with a down arrow on a paused, recorded program. Doing the select play select pause select does not enable the quick hide feature unless the extras show up to be cleared with the down arrow. How do I get the extras to show themselves again.


I'm having the same problem.

We lost power twice in a 3 week period and ever since, there hasn't been any ads on any of my tivos which would allow me to input the SPS code for quick banner removal for FF & RW.

Any Ideas?


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

I have found that the "quick clear" backdoor code usually does not work on my Mini, although it works without fail on my host Premiere Elite; and all the other codes I typically employ (SPS9S for the on-screen clock & SPS88S for 4XFF) work on the Mini, just not SSPSPauseS.

The only reliable workaround I have found is to use kmttg. Enabling the "quick clear" code via PC works every time.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

chiguy50 said:


> I have found that the "quick clear" backdoor code usually does not work on my Mini, although it works without fail on my host Premiere Elite; and all the other codes I typically employ (SPS9S for the on-screen clock & SPS88S for 4XFF) work on the Mini, just not SSPSPauseS.
> 
> The only reliable workaround I have found is to use kmttg. *Enabling the "quick clear" code via PC works every time.*


Oops. What I meant to say back then was "works every time up until now."

I got the 20.4.6 FW update a couple of days ago on my Mini (but still waiting on the update on my host Premiere Elite, which is running 5c), and now the Mini no longer accepts the "quick clear" code via remote or kmttg. All the other backdoor codes work using either method, just not "quick clear."

Any suggestions?


----------

